# Milwaukee Road Cedar Rapids and Super Dome Excursion



## fredevad (Jul 7, 2010)

Since we seem to have many Chicago-Milwaukee corridor folks here, just wanted to let every one know that there's an RHMA excursion on the vintage Hiawatha Cedar Rapids (rear observation [skytop?] car) and Super Dome #53 cars July 13 - 18. The nice part about this trip is you can book only parts of it if you cannot afford or have the time for the whole trip.

Looks like it'll run with the EB on July 13th from MSP-CHI, then hook up the the Hiawatha from CHI-MKE [a modern Hiawatha pulling a vintage Hiawatha  ]. On July 17th, they'll go back to CHI on a Hiawatha train, then take an EB back to MSP on July 18th. Full round trip is $250, between MSP and CHI/MKE is $150, and between MKE and CHI is $80.

Here's the link to the RHMA Excursions page.

I can only do MKE-CHI on July 17th, and I've already sent in my check, and have reminders set when it'll be coming through my area to hopefully get some video (as long as I remember the camera battery - but that's a different story!).

BTW - I'm not a member of RHMA or Friends of 261, just thought some of you might like to know.


----------



## Ispolkom (Jul 11, 2010)

Mrs. Ispolkom and I are traveling Chicago-St. Paul on this. We've seen these cars parked at MSP for years, and have always wanted to try private varnish, so this is something in that direction. Plus $150 is pretty good for CHI-MSP when the coach fare on #7 is $128.


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 12, 2010)

Ispolkom said:


> Mrs. Ispolkom and I are traveling Chicago-St. Paul on this. We've seen these cars parked at MSP for years, and have always wanted to try private varnish, so this is something in that direction. Plus $150 is pretty good for CHI-MSP when the coach fare on #7 is $128.


Do you get to ride in both cars and switch between them as desired, or are you confined to one car or the other?

Take lots of pictures!!!


----------



## Ispolkom (Jul 15, 2010)

MrFSS said:


> Ispolkom said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. Ispolkom and I are traveling Chicago-St. Paul on this. We've seen these cars parked at MSP for years, and have always wanted to try private varnish, so this is something in that direction. Plus $150 is pretty good for CHI-MSP when the coach fare on #7 is $128.
> ...


I certainly hope we get to try both cars, though I notice that it says "space has been reserved for your party in the Super Dome" on our receipt. My wife saw #8 go by her office Tuesday morning (closer to noon, actually, as the Empire Builder was four hours late that day) and said that the Super Dome, which is furnished with tables was empty, but the Cedar Rapids seemed quite well populated.

I'll at least try to get pictures of the sky top, even if we're not worthy enough to sit there.


----------



## Ispolkom (Jul 19, 2010)

I'll post a travel report and pictures (the latter once I figure out Picasa) later, but Mrs. Ispolkom and I have to declare this to be The Best Train Trip Ever.

We traveled from Chicago to St. Paul in the Sky Top Lounge Cedar Rapids and the #53 Super Dome on last night's Empire Builder.

There were 16 of us traveling from Chicago, but 11 got off in Milwaukee. That means that five passengers (and two staff: Joe the cook and Justin the bartender and conductor) had the run of two vintage private cars. Open bar, a nice dinner, and the feeling of what it must feel like to be a Captain of Industry. People taking your picture as you go by. Quiet and space. Lots of space. Sitting in the parlor car sipping a vodka tonic and reading the "Financial Times" in blessed silence and peace, broken only by the whispering of the scanner.

And I got to meet Fredevad.

I fear that train travel is all down hill after this.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 19, 2010)

One of you guys better make with some pictures ASAP or there's going to be trouble.


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 19, 2010)

Ispolkom said:


> Open bar, a nice dinner, and the feeling of what it must feel like to be a Captain of Industry. People taking your picture as you go by. Quiet and space. Lots of space. Sitting in the parlor car sipping a vodka tonic and reading the "Financial Times" in blessed silence and peace, broken only by the whispering of the scanner.


Was the booze and meal included in the price?


----------



## Ispolkom (Jul 19, 2010)

MrFSS said:


> Ispolkom said:
> 
> 
> > Open bar, a nice dinner, and the feeling of what it must feel like to be a Captain of Industry. People taking your picture as you go by. Quiet and space. Lots of space. Sitting in the parlor car sipping a vodka tonic and reading the "Financial Times" in blessed silence and peace, broken only by the whispering of the scanner.
> ...


You betcha! (Though oddly they were out of gin.)

Here are a couple of photos:







Mrs. Ispolkom enjoying a cocktail in the Cedar Rapids Skytop Observation car.






Looking at something from the Super Dome

http://lh4.ggpht.com/_mikH3ax5kRM/TETDyBf_MLI/AAAAAAAAABA/GMJGpscIDF8/s720/Cedar%20Rapids%20trip%20027.JPG

Detail of Skytop Lounge.

I said that it must be great to sit in the observation car and watch the stars in the dark western skies. Joe, the cook, said it was.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

Ive seen these cars parked in the yards before and on videos but to actually ride them is indeed Bucket List stuff!  Great pics, another reminder of what Amtrak could have if the weasels that we call politicians hadnt shorted it and us all these years! Wish they would run this train down our way, all we see is freights and tired old Superliners on the TE/CONO runthrough trains!


----------



## Ryan (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow.

That skytop car is just amazing.


----------



## fredevad (Jul 20, 2010)

Guest said:


> Ive seen these cars parked in the yards before and on videos but to actually ride them is indeed Bucket List stuff!


I had the same thought. However, the price for this excursion from MSP-MKE one way was only $150. Unfortunately, due to work/days off, I couldn't ride to MSP as Mr. and Mrs. Ispolkom did. So I rode from CHI to MKE only for $80 - and worth every penny!

I just bought a new [HD] video camera a couple days before this trip and I think I've figured out how to edit without crashing the program. I'll be working on this video tonight and will post back here when pictures and video are ready.

Absolutely amazing trip! (and it was nice to meet Mr. and Mrs. Ispolkom as well)


----------

